# Glacier National Park



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

On 8/31/07 we are headed for God's country (Montana). Has anyone been through that area lately? I've been watching the fires via the internet but I'd rather hear from someone who has seen it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a word of warning. Call and ask if US-93 is still under construction. If it is, I'd recommend you take SR-200 to SR-83 to Flathead Lake. Take exit 109 ( a few miles east of Missoula) off I-90 to SR-200 east. Then look for SR-83 north. It is a good road, with little traffic, and it is only a few miles more than US-93.

We went through there last summer ('06) and for about 23 miles of US-93, there was no road - only a gravel/mud trail. With the scope of the construction I saw there, and with the short consruction season around there, I cannot believe that they are done with the roads. And the traffic on US-93 is ferocious. We took the SR-83/200 route back down and it was a very plesant and scenic drive.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

I live in Whitefish, there are a two fires about 25 and 50 and fifty miles west and southwest of here that are putting off a fair amount of smoke depending on the wind direction and weather conditions. Some days it's barely noticeable but other days it's pretty bad. The park is still fully open as far as I know and no fires (or anything major) in the park. Feel free to PM me in the next week and I'll try and give you a firsthand update.

Hwy 93 just north of Missoula has been closed on and off due to a fire so definitely investigate that. I've been there recently and the road is fine as far as construction goes. Some construction but nothing to worry about.

-Erik


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Erik R said:


> I live in Whitefish, there are a two fires about 25 and 50 and fifty miles west and southwest of here that are putting off a fair amount of smoke depending on the wind direction and weather conditions. Some days it's barely noticeable but other days it's pretty bad. The park is still fully open as far as I know and no fires (or anything major) in the park. Feel free to PM me in the next week and I'll try and give you a firsthand update.
> 
> Hwy 93 just north of Missoula has been closed on and off due to a fire so definitely investigate that. I've been there recently and the road is fine as far as construction goes. Some construction but nothing to worry about.
> 
> -Erik


Thanks Erik, I sent you a PM. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi there,

I live in the smokeland of Helena, Montana. We've had only about three days of clear skies since the first week of July. A thunderstorm just went through, scrubbed the air and then dumped a heavy thick smoke back in. Here's the national web site where you can check on all of the fires throughout the U.S. or by a state sort. They give maps of the areas, conditions and a whole bunch more information.

http://www.inciweb.org/ - National Home

http://www.inciweb.org/state/27/ - Montana Incidents

A note of caution though. The website has been getting over a million hits everyday and sometimes is toast because of it. You may have to wait a few hours before you can use it. Early morning or late evening are the best times.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been out to the parks a few times growing up. I cant wait to now take my family out there. Good luck, be safe, let us know how it goes.
DT


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

We just returned home from Montana today. VERY VERY smokey! We were in Butte for a couple of days and it was pretty bad. We then stayed with some friends in Florence, its just outside Missoula. We had ash on our truck and trailer. The smoke was very bad. Smelled like a camp fire. There was a huge fire just outside of Missoula in Frenchtown. You could see the damage it did from I 90, infact it got very close to I 90, we took some pix. Montana is not the place to be camping right now. The smoke is extremly bad!


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

Just a quick update, we got rain last night and cooler temps and more rain are in the forecast for this week. There is NO smoke in Kalispell/Whitefish right now and it is cool and cloudy.

Hopefully with the change in weather the fire fighters will be able to get a better handle on the fires.

-Erik


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Erik R said:


> Just a quick update, we got rain last night and cooler temps and more rain are in the forecast for this week. There is NO smoke in Kalispell/Whitefish right now and it is cool and cloudy.
> 
> Hopefully with the change in weather the fire fighters will be able to get a better handle on the fires.
> 
> -Erik


Thanks Erik, Keep the updates coming. DW is really getting excited about the trip. She reads all your post.


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

No major changes in the last few days. Cool weather has allowed firefighters to get better control of the nearby fires. No smoke yesterday, a small amount today but still beautiful. Unless the weather really changes it looks to me like the worst is behind us.

Here is a liink to a page with a few different live webcams, as you can see right now the skies are pretty clear.

http://www.bigmtn.com/?a=media/livecams

-Erik


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Erik R said:


> No major changes in the last few days. Cool weather has allowed firefighters to get better control of the nearby fires. No smoke yesterday, a small amount today but still beautiful. Unless the weather really changes it looks to me like the worst is behind us.
> 
> Here is a liink to a page with a few different live webcams, as you can see right now the skies are pretty clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks Erik, I had modem problems this week so I haven't been able to check up on your messages. Please keep the updates coming if you don't mind doing so........6 MORE DAYS AND WE'RE OUTA HERE.........LOL


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

No real changes this week and more rain on the way so you shouldn't have any issues with smoke so I wouldn't worry about it. Enjoy your trip!

I think a group of us are going to be camped at http://www.glaciercampground.com this Friday through Monday. I'll be in a Outback 23rs with a Dark Gray Nissan titan. If you see me stop by!

-Erik


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We're sitting in American RV Park in Coram just outsie the east gate to Glacier. We traveled here from Spokane today. But we did take a different route than planned. Thanks to friends in Spokane who had been here many times and could redirect us.

We could see hazy skies which we attributed to the fires. But we didn't actually see fire. We traveled I-90 to 135 to 200 to 28 to 2.

Good luck!!!
Photosal


----------

